# help, algae!



## phongdaihiep (May 5, 2017)

melp me, please.


----------



## phongdaihiep (May 5, 2017)




----------



## phongdaihiep (May 5, 2017)




----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

your video isn't posting... ill check out your YT instead.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Got some good, BBA, String algae, fuzz algae, brown algae.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What lighting are you using? What are the dimensions of the tank? Are you using CO2, and how did you set the bubble rate? Are you fertilizing? Do you use Excel or Metricide? Without all of that information it is hard to suggest anything.


----------

